# ADMINS!  Help...



## nrg2011 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just joined the TugBBS members section ($15, seems like a great value)... I already have a guest account on the forums.

How do I enter my code so that my status on the forums changes from "Guest" to "TUG Member"? 

Thanks Admins for the help!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2012)

A gentle suggestion - for "how-to" info. on TUG, click on the yellow BBS help link.

When you joined TUG, you received an email with a member's code that you have to add to your profile, for the system to recognize you as a member.

If you can't find the email and code:
Click on *TUG Resort Databases* in the red bar at the top of the page, 

Scroll down and click on *MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN*, 

Log in with your regular user name and password. 

The *member's code* will be in the top box.

Now go back to the regular BBS (the discussion forums.)

There is a blue bar at the top of the page - click on *USER CP* in that blue bar.

Then click on *EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE*

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box 

Save it.​


----------



## nrg2011 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Thank You!*

As always, Thanks Denise!  Quick and easy fix.

Rob


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome aboard!!!!


----------

